# High school with ibs



## Tedd (Jan 10, 2003)

Today in school , my ibs came on with no notice in my science class, and i asked to go to restroom (we wern't doing anything just individual study) No!, 3 minuets later i asked agian No, I wasn't about to explaine in front of the entire class about my "issue", so i just walked out of the class, and the teacher called the school police officer, and i explained it to him and he told the teacher to back off, should i just go to doctor and get unlimited bathroom pass


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, absolutely! Also, speak with the school nurse and principal. I'll never understand why some teachers act that way. Good luck!


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey teddy, I understand you completely! I'm in high school too, a senior, and today I was writing my english exam when I got an attack! I had to flash finish my essay, wait the extra 5 minutes til I was allowed to leave, and passed it in early. Noone else came out for an hour! Once again, IBS eating up my school marks. I do suggest you get a bathroom pass, or at least get your mom to write a note explaining it. Get your teachers to sign it, and possibly get your homeroom teacher to keep it in her desk for reference. And, if anyone gives you trouble, just get up and go. If you feel self concious, take your bag and stuff with you, as if you're leaving class.. high school ibs bites... if you ever need to talk, pm me, or im me on msn messenger


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm in my second year at University this year but I went through 3 years of IBS in high school. Good thing tho was that my teachers always let me go to the washroom! I can't even imagine what it would have been like if they hadn't...I probably would have left too.







Go and get that bathroom pass and speak to the principle about that teachers attitude if it was that bad..someone should talk to him/her to be a little more understanding...Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Tedd (Jan 10, 2003)

Thankyou so much for your replys, every one one here is so nice i am truly blessed. Thankyou


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

Gah -- I can totally relate to what you were feeling during that attack. What really irks me is that your teacher wouldn't allow you to simply go to the bathroom during an obviously uncritical part of class time -- AND that she went as far as to call the school police on you. Does the woman have no heart/brain?







I'm really glad, though, that your situation got explained -- I believe it was mentioned around here somewhere that there's a 250 Plan that you fill out so that each and every one of your teachers is informed of your IBS and its consequences (such as having to leave the classroom unexpectedly to use the restroom); and are thus, more sympathetic and aware. (Correct me if I'm wrong on the name of the form, though! I only recall it being heard in the Children/Adolescent forums).The best of luck to you in the future. Stay well -- and take good care.


----------



## gp30 (Jan 23, 2003)

Teddy, I was in your shoes a few years ago. It is tough, but the best thing you can do is go to your doctor for a note. Make sure the doctor explains in the note what it is for. If you can, make time to go see your principle and nurse and talk to them about this. Also, it might be a good idea to explain this to each teacher at the start of the year.It was tough on me, because my school nurse, she didn't care at all. My principle was understanding and some teachers were too. You might run into resistance, but that is normal. Just try to do all you can. IBS does effect grades!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

It's a 504 plan! It's not always the best way to go though. If you could do things a bit more informally it would be easier for you. My son is a freshman in h.s. IBS started last winter. Before the school year I spoke with guidance, nurse and principal. Every teacher is aware of his condition and has personally told my son that if he needs to leave class, just get up and go. He uses the nurses bathroom after lunch with no problem. The principal even offered to personally open the locker room bathroom if he needed it. The other day, he had to leave in the middle of a mid-term. The proctor wasn't a regular teacher, so the guidance counselor went back in the room, explained the situation to the proctor and my son was allowed to complete the test. I don't think anyone does themselves a favor by hiding their IBS. Teachers start to make incorrect assumptions. Be proactive!


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

> quote: It's a 504 plan!


Ah, that's it! Thanks for correcting me


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I was on one of those my last year of hs. It saved my life, and without it, i wouldn't have graduated. thank god for the 504 plan, baby.


----------

